# I can't even believe I have to post this re: ecollar



## Boudicca (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi all! Been a while since I've been here but I have a question.

So Bailey (AKA Danger Dog) went with us for a hike up in the White Mountains of NH this week. It was his first big hike and he did so well and everything was going great until about 3/4 of a mile in he wandered about 10 feet off the trail and rolled in a big pile of ****. Soooo aggravating...he had it all smushed up into his neck and ears, and his e-collar was caked in it. After 4 baths, he finally doesn't smell, but his e-collar is another story. We washed it in dish soap using a toothbrush, scrubbed it with baking soda, scrubbed it with baking soda and peroxide, soaked it in baking soda and peroxide, and now it's on it's second soaking in bleach and water. The smell will. not. come. out. It's faint, but still there, both on the receiver and the strap itself. Are there any other tricks you guys can suggest? I really don't want to buy another strap and receiver but I will if I have to.

Also, I'd really love to punch the person who left the big pile of steaming poop so close to the trail.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd try one of enzymatic stain removers. "Simple Solution" is our go-to for getting accidents out of rugs. Should work just as well on a collar. Probably not so good for using on Bailey :smile


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've gotten skunk spray out ecollars, but it takes some time for it to go away. I soaked them in a mixture of dawn dishwashing liquid, peroxide, and baking soda overnight. Rinse them off and then soak in Listerine. Then hang them on the back porch to air out. Repeat the process until the smell finally leaves. 
It takes weeks when it's from a skunk. Hopefully not as long from poo. 
Regular collars, I just throw away.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

We just spent three days camping in the Wasatch front, day one while we were setting up camp and he was playing, Miko found a giant pile of fresh cow pie to roll in. His whole body, from nose to tail was covered. I had a green dog. We bathed him in the near by stream, but could not get the droppings out of all the nooks and crannies on his collars. Luckily, it is cow manure and doesn't stink terribly once dry. I plan on using the enzyme remover and a toothbrush when we get back home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 17, 2016)

Okay, thanks everyone for the info. I did pick up some enzyme cleaner. The receiver part of the ecollar is much better but the actual collar has been stubborn...I ended up tossing it. I ordered a new strap from gundogsupply for $10 because I'm pretty much over this experience already.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I read today that ketchup can help remove poo odor. Maybe try it if there's a next time.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 17, 2016)

texasred said:


> I read today that ketchup can help remove poo odor. Maybe try it if there's a next time.


Oh good god I hope there's not a next time!

On a positive note, I am so proud of him for doing so well on the hike. He has come such a long way from the outdoor basketcase puppy he used to be whenever we'd take him on a trail. I'm really looking forward to going on more hikes with him.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Oh good god I hope there's not a next time!



When it comes to rolling in....Less than great smelling stuff....I find there is always a next time.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

